# Best tires for my brute.



## Redneckkid90 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm in a bind deciding tires. I have ran outlaws 26 msts. I've ran 29.5 outlaws. With new tires constantly coming out I just wanna get the right tire. I do a lot of riding in bottomless pits and a lot of trail riding. I don't really wanna go to 14 inch rims but I wanna go to a big tire. Can I get some input.


----------

